# 4+2 and feeling ovary pain on both sides!?!



## mamamoe

Not sure what to think. Is it normal to feel ovary pains on both sides? If it's ectopic, wouldn't I feel the pain on one side only? What could be the cause? I mentioned it to the mw and she just looked at me like she had no idea! 

I go for my second beta levels on tuesday and possibly another sono which I'm hoping that they'll at least be able to see a sac to give me assurance that it's not ectopic. 

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this and what the outcome was?

TIA! :flower:


----------



## firefly15

Hi! Hope I can reassure you a bit - I had an ectopic back in 2010 and I can promise you that at just over 4 weeks none of the pains that you're feeling could be related to it. Mine was found around 6/7 weeks and I still had no pain even then. When I was pregnant with DS every little twinge and niggle on either side had me in a panic until I got my early scan!

What you're feeling is most likely normal stretching pains which you get in early pregnancy. It's possible you ov'd from both sides and so you're feeling twinges from that but my guess would be just early pregnancy niggles and twinges which are completely normal.

With DS I had the worst sharp pain on my right side before my scan and I was SO worried - turns out I had a GIANT corpus luteum that was causing the pain.

Good luck, I'm sure it will be ok but there's nothing more reassuring than actually seeing that scan! :flower:


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi mamamoe, I've been following your thread on the pregnancy tests forum as my situation is kind of similar. First of all, to let you know. I had ovary pain on my left side between four and five weeks when I was pregnant with my ds and he's a happy, healthy, bouncing 15 month old now :) I think it was him implanting a little deeper, so you never know it could mean twins for you!!
Did you get your first beta results back? I tested positive with a nice line on an ic on Friday, since then I've had darker and fainter tests, but never massively darker than the first one. I had an early miscarriage last month so I'm terrified it's happening again. Had my bloods done this morning so I should get the results back tomorrow, but I've got a bad feeling about it :'( I didn't track this cycle so I could be anywhere from 4weeks exactly to 4+3, maybe more, but I very much doubt it with my tests not being particularly dark.
I hope this pregnancy goes well for you xx


----------



## modified

I'm 8 weeks and am getting sharp pains either side. Never at the same time though. I had it once before, last week - just a sharp pinching pain that lasted less than a second on my right hand side. Nothing since, until today. Not long after waking up, I had a really sharp pinching pain again on my right side. For the rest of today, every so often I'm getting a more dull sharp pain on the left side.

I'm hoping it's the normal round ligament stretching pain!!


----------



## mamamoe

Thanks for the responses! The pain/twinges have subsided most of today. Just little ones mostly on the left side now, but nothing bad. I called for my beta levels today, but they hadn't gotten them back from the lab yet, so I guess I'll get them when I go in tomorrow. I will post an update then. 

To think that I ovulated from both sides and could possibly have twins just makes my head spin! That's exactly what I thought when I started feeling twinges on both side, but most likely it's just stretching and the little bean getting all comfy and cozy in there. :baby:

xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## qe76

I have been having intense cramps- mostly at night .. I am now 5 weeks 6 days but been having the cramps for a while now and it's just from everything stretching. Around 4w 6 d I was in the ER for kidney stones and they did a scan on me to make sure it was not anything else and ruled out ectopic. They could see a small sac! and it was where it should be! I was sure something was wrong, that's how bad the cramps get. The 9 mm stone hasn't helped either lol


----------



## MaisyMay

Maybe your beta will give you more of an idea to whether it's twins! I got my beta back, only 34 at four weeks. They're doing another on Thursday but I know it's over :( xx


----------



## mamamoe

MaisyMay said:


> Maybe your beta will give you more of an idea to whether it's twins! I got my beta back, only 34 at four weeks. They're doing another on Thursday but I know it's over :( xx


Oh MaisyMay, I hope not! I'm praying for you! Hang in there. Getting ready to go to doc now. Will post update later. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MaisyMay

Really hope your appointment went well xx


----------



## mamamoe

Had another sono done today and they still couldn't see anything. My lining did get thicker from 16mm on Saturday to 24mm today, which I was told is a good thing, but my betas were 63 on saturday and progesterone was 8, which isn't very high.:nope: So, it's still a waiting game. I'll know tomorrow or Thursday if my levels are going up. :shrug:


----------



## MaisyMay

It's a horrible waiting game, but it's a great sign that your lining is getting thicker. Of you're less than 5 weeks it's really unlikely they'd see anything on an ultrasound. Good luck Hun, keep us updated xx


----------



## mamamoe

qe76 said:


> I have been having intense cramps- mostly at night .. I am now 5 weeks 6 days but been having the cramps for a while now and it's just from everything stretching. Around 4w 6 d I was in the ER for kidney stones and they did a scan on me to make sure it was not anything else and ruled out ectopic. They could see a small sac! and it was where it should be! I was sure something was wrong, that's how bad the cramps get. The 9 mm stone hasn't helped either lol

Wow, I can't believe you have a 9mm kidney stone. So glad you don't have an ectopic though. What a relief! I hope the kidney stone passes easily. :shock:


----------



## MaisyMay

I was supposed to have my second beta today, but I've woken up in agony with cramps. No bleeding yet, but it won't be long :'( why do I keep losing my babies? This is my second loss in two months! My pregnancy with Oakley was perfect. I'm so heartbroken xx


----------



## mamamoe

MaisyMay said:


> I was supposed to have my second beta today, but I've woken up in agony with cramps. No bleeding yet, but it won't be long :'( why do I keep losing my babies? This is my second loss in two months! My pregnancy with Oakley was perfect. I'm so heartbroken xx

I'm so sorry!!! I remember having such bad cramps with my dd and it was nothing. I was told to just drink lots of water and not to become dehydrated because it made the cramping worse. I hope it's nothing. You haven't started bleeding yet, so there's still a chance! I'm praying for you, MaisyMay! Hang in there! xoxoxoxoxoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

